# killing wieght



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

whats the lowest wieght that will kill a carp. i got my compound at 60 and i know that will do it, but i got a recurve and longbow at 30 i would like to use that also.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The lowest I've seen is 40. I guess you can try with the 30's but I wouldn't use them personally. Hey Tim, when are we goin' out bow fishin'? I just got my new bow set up for shooting carp so we should go out sometime soon.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

sent you a pm


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive shot carp with a 35, but the one I shoot now is set at 50. Wont always get a pass through shot, but you should get enough penetration for the barbs on the arrow to catch.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

It depends a lot on how you bowfish. If you shoot at smaller fish and shallower fish, you could go as low as 30 and be pretty safe. However, if you shoot at deep fish or bigger fish, crank that baby up. I shoot in the middle with 50 lbs, that's what's comfortable for me. A couple MN guys I know that win all the tournaments blast away with 80 lbs. So, its really just personal preference. Good luck :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Speaking of high draw weights DuckSlayer, I know someone who shoots them at 100 lb draw 

I have no clue why he does that, the fish are only 2-4 ft. down and they're not that big of fish.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

when I was a kid I shot tons of carp with a 25 lb fiberglass recurve it will go right thru them


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

i think it all depends on how fast the bow is and how deep the fish is.... my friend uses a compound at 40 and his arrow pulls out when he is reeling them in all the time...


----------



## BlazinArrow (Nov 27, 2006)

34lbs with my Oneida and it sticks through them Carp in the 2-5 foot range. perfect for me since my eyes are bad at depths over 5 feet. lol


----------



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

i did use 25 but i just couldnt really get any range untill i went to 45, u dont want to use to much or you will go through the fish and hit a rock and break ur tip


----------

